

A/B testing at the Romney Campaign - dsiroker
http://blog.optimizely.com/2013/01/31/this-team-has-data-not-opinions-ab-testing-at-the-romney-campaign/

======
codex
"Knowing that “Contribute” converted visitors to click more often than
“Donate,” the team changed verbiage all over the site – and in all email
messaging – to reflect the test results."

Is it a good idea make this change to all contexts as the result of an A/B
test for a specific context?

------
tcdowney
How Obama's campaign tested: [http://blog.optimizely.com/2013/01/15/how-
obamas-campaign-te...](http://blog.optimizely.com/2013/01/15/how-obamas-
campaign-team-sourced-ab-tests-from-user-feedback/)

